# Taken out on commute home.



## User33236 (14 Apr 2015)

Whilst on my homeward commute I had just started climbing the last but one hill when a elderly lady who had been sitting at a junction to my left, drove into the side of me. This resulted in me being ejected from the bike and ending up lying in the middle of the road.

Thankfully 5 cars stopped to assist me, and my ailing bike, to the side of the road and hang around to give witness statements to the police (who had been called by one of them along with an ambulance). Whilst waiting one of the witnesses, a nurse from the local hospital, kept me chatting and gave me a basic assessment. Her concerns were that she had seen me get thrown off the bike amd rotate round whilst in the air resulting in me landing flat on my back, hitting the back of my head on the road.

Ambulance and police turn up, the latter taking statements whilst I was being checked over. Turns out whilst I was being checked over a woman came from a nearby house and invited the officer in to view the CCTV coverage she had picked up. As a result the woman is now facing careless driving charges. Ambulance crew strongly suggested I allow them to take me to the local hospital for further checks.

Thankfully my injuries are limited to bruising to my right shoulder, five deep punture wounds to my left leg from the chainring. Its also likely that I have some deep tissue damgage to my leg also. After getting cleaned up and back home my concern now turns to my bike. This was picked up by my neighbour so I havent seen it yet :-/

On the plus side I have all witness contact details, details of the officer who attended, full details of the driver, car and insurance as well as contact details from the woman who has promised to send me a copy of her CCTV recording.

Written down I record of what I can recall. Ho doubt I can add to add when I retrieve my bike and review what my cameras picked up. Jacket and helmet are knackered, half a dozen hairline cracks across rhe back of the latter, and left show has a broken fastener.

No doubt I have forgotten something but my head isnt too clever right now lol.


----------



## mcshroom (14 Apr 2015)

Sounds nasty, glad you didn't get more damage. Hope you aren't too sore in the morning.

Sounds like everyone has come to help as well, so hopefully it will all get sorted.

GWS


----------



## User33236 (14 Apr 2015)

I have absolutely no doubt I will ache all over tomorrow if the way I feel now is anything to go by.

I was amazed that everyone stopped and not only helped me out but hung back till the police got there. I'm sure it will help when dealing with the claim.


----------



## avsd (14 Apr 2015)

Very back luck but nice to hear about way people stepped in to help you.

Get well soon. Lots of ice and some pain killers.


----------



## User33236 (14 Apr 2015)

The surprising part of the whole exerience was the driver herself asking if anyone had a phone to call the police as she understood thst was normal if someone was injured. 

She then let herself down by saying to me a few moments later 'you have acratched my car'. Yeah like I'm really bothered!


----------



## ianrauk (14 Apr 2015)

You got insurance? CTC or BC or similar?


----------



## Drago (14 Apr 2015)

Strewth, glad you lived to tell the tale.


----------



## User33236 (14 Apr 2015)

ianrauk said:


> You got insurance? CTC or BC or similar?


Yep. Will be contacting BC in the morning.


----------



## jnrmczip (14 Apr 2015)

Glad all is ok hopefully the bike state can be fixed or replaced


----------



## subaqua (14 Apr 2015)

check through the " sticky" on here for what to do in the event of a smash. you will forget something and its a great aide memoire


----------



## glenn forger (14 Apr 2015)

User33236 said:


> She then let herself down by saying to me a few moments later 'you have acratched my car'.



Srsly?


----------



## User33236 (14 Apr 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Srsly?


Yep. It drew a a few dirty looks from the assembled witnesses.


----------



## glenn forger (14 Apr 2015)

Contemptible old ratbag.


----------



## summerdays (14 Apr 2015)

Hope it doesn't ache as much as I assume it will in the morning and you get a reasonable nights sleep. 

Write down your memory of the events now whilst it is fresh in your mind.


----------



## vickster (14 Apr 2015)

Ouch GWS 

Keep an eye on the soft tissue injuries, any sign of nastiness go back to the hospital


----------



## NormanD (14 Apr 2015)

User33236 said:


> No doubt I have forgotten something but my head isnt too clever right now lol.



yes you did by not going to the hospital as advised by the ambulance crew, you or they have no way of knowing if there are any internal injuries that can't be ascertained by being checked over. A medical report immediately after the accident, goes a long way in helping you with your claim. Always and I mean always go to a hospital if advised to do so.

I hope you make a speedy recovery


----------



## User33236 (14 Apr 2015)

NormanD said:


> yes you did by not going to the hospital as advised by the ambulance crew, you or they have no way of knowing if there are any internal injuries that can't be ascertained by being checked over. A medical report immediately after the accident, goes a long way in helping you with your claim. Always and I mean always go to a hospital if advised to do so.
> 
> I hope you make a speedy recovery


Apologies if I didnt make it clear. I did attend hospital and was checked over, patched up and given a shed load of advice on what potential problems to look out for. Thankfully A&E was quiet and it does help I had my staff ID badge in my jacket pocket :-)

Wounds were thoroughly cleaned and a nice iodine dressing applied. Ouch!


----------



## NormanD (14 Apr 2015)

User33236 said:


> Apologies if I didnt make it clear. I did attend hospital and was checked over, packed up and given a shed load of advice on what potential problems to look out for. Thankfully A&E was quiet and it does help I had my staff ID badge in my jacket pocket :-)



Ah that's good to hear, I hope it's not going to be too painful for you these next few days


----------



## Ruthie (14 Apr 2015)

User33236 said:


> Apologies if I didnt make it clear. I did attend hospital and was checked over, packed up and given a shed load of advice on what potential problems to look out for. Thankfully A&E was quiet and it does help I had my staff ID badge in my jacket pocket :-)


Oh, No, how awful. A similar thing happened to me a few years ago. My husband took photographs of my injuries when we got home from hospital, and again a few days after, then again several weeks later. It was very helpful, both in pursuing a claim for compensation (which I was obliged to do by my employer), and in coming to terms with the event. Look after yourself, and make sure you go to the doctor sooner rather than later if you're worried.

Scratched her car? Shame you don't eat more pies. You could've written her car off, like I did.


----------



## arch684 (14 Apr 2015)

Sorry to hear that hope your well soon


----------



## glenn forger (14 Apr 2015)

Ruthie said:


> Scratched her car? Shame you don't eat more pies. You could've written her car off, like I did.



I can't believe that bit. In what universe did she think it appropriate to say that, Jesus H Corbett.


----------



## Katherine (14 Apr 2015)

Glad you're ok. Best wishes for your recovery.


----------



## User33236 (14 Apr 2015)

Just got bike back off the neighbours. First quick inspections shows:-

Bent rear hanger and damage to derailleur
Damaged rim on rear wheel - Kinesis Crosslight
Torn saddle - Fizik Ardea
Damaged right shifter and bar tape - 105 5700 shifter and Lizardskin tape
Thats just at first glance. A nice little repair bill there already :-(


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Apr 2015)

User33236 said:


> Just got bike back off the neighbours. First quick inspections shows:-
> 
> Bent rear hanger and damage to derailleur
> Damaged rim on rear wheel - Kinesis Crosslight
> ...



Get the frame checked by the lbs. I was hit by a car last March, I didn't even come off the bike but the frame was a write off!


----------



## User33236 (14 Apr 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Get the frame checked by the lbs. I was hit by a car last March, I didn't even come off the bike but the frame was a write off!


thanks, I do intend to.


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Apr 2015)

User33236 said:


> Apologies if I didnt make it clear. I did attend hospital and was checked over, patched up and given a shed load of advice on what potential problems to look out for. Thankfully A&E was quiet and it does help I had my staff ID badge in my jacket pocket :-)
> 
> Wounds were thoroughly cleaned and a nice iodine dressing applied. Ouch!


I hope they gave you a shed load of painkillers too - paracetamol and ibuprofen. The times I've been in they've suggested taking them up to the maximum dose before the serious pain kicks in.


----------



## glenn forger (14 Apr 2015)

Check any flakes of paint chipped off, the sign of a bent frame. If that mad driver asks if she can sort it out without involving her insurer tell her she's a terrible, indecent person and she's to deal with your legal team from now on.


----------



## User33236 (14 Apr 2015)

briantrumpet said:


> I hope they gave you a shed load of painkillers too - paracetamol and ibuprofen. The times I've been in they've suggested taking them up to the maximum dose before the serious pain kicks in.


They gave me Paracetamol, Ibuprofen and Codeine. Think I'll be using the latter to try get some sleep tonight.


----------



## User33236 (14 Apr 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Check any flakes of paint chipped off, the sign of a bent frame. If that mad driver asks if she can sort it out without involving her insurer tell her she's a terrible, indecent person and she's to deal with your legal team from now on.


I will be passing all the information on to the BC lawyers then taking their advice on how to proceed. Her comment about the scratched car got me thinking she might have some hugely misplaced belief she can somehow turn it around and wriggle out of it.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (14 Apr 2015)

Bad news @User33236 , glad you're home able to post.
Gws! 
My worst fear on the bike is a car coming out from a junction without looking.


----------



## vickster (14 Apr 2015)

User33236 said:


> I will be passing all the information on to the BC lawyers then taking their advice on how to proceed. Her comment about the scratched car got me thinking she might have some hugely misplaced belief she can somehow turn it around and wriggle out of it.


I wouldn't read much into it. People say odd things when in shock which is a natural reaction to any accident  When did she say she wanted to settle without her insurers? Her insurance company will make the ultimate decision on her liability based on the evidence presented by the BC lawyer. Don't expect a quick settlement however. You might be able to sort an interim payment to fix the bike. keep all receipts for alternative transport etc


----------



## galaxy (14 Apr 2015)

Glad your ok, hope all works out well without any grief.


----------



## CopperCyclist (14 Apr 2015)

GWS, glad at least that everything after the crash seemed to go well!


----------



## HLaB (14 Apr 2015)

It seems weird to say it but you were lucky! I hope everything is sorted soon!


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2015)

subaqua said:


> check through the " sticky" on here for what to do in the event of a smash. you will forget something and its a great aide memoire


Accident Advice in Commuting gives some idea on how to follow up. 
Head injury for me would for me mean going without sleep on the first night.
Vickster has already pointed out about keeping receipts. Keep all clothing that you were allowed to leave hospital with. This includes the helmet.

Get yourself sorted then start worrying about the bike. It can't feel anything, unlike you.


----------



## Ruthie (15 Apr 2015)

Hope you're not too sore this morning.


----------



## User33236 (15 Apr 2015)

classic33 said:


> Accident Advice in Commuting gives some idea on how to follow up.
> Head injury for me would for me mean going without sleep on the first night.
> Vickster has already pointed out about keeping receipts. Keep all clothing that you were allowed to leave hospital with. This includes the helmet.
> 
> Get yourself sorted then start worrying about the bike. It can't feel anything, unlike you.


Helmet and clothing safely stashed away. Thankfully i order 99% of stuff online so spent the last little while retrieving and storing receipts for the damaged items including those that were used to 'upgrade' the bike and will do the same for any replacements


----------



## summerdays (15 Apr 2015)

Definitely go through the insurance company route, when we've done the the opposite way (with a car), they have then been surprised at the final cost and very reluctant to pay up! The insurance company will still be reluctant but at least will have a more realistic idea of the value of things!

Are you feeling ok this morning?


----------



## User33236 (15 Apr 2015)

summerdays said:


> Are you feeling ok this morning?



Not too bad thanks. Still got 'toothache' type pain in my left leg and very tight muscles in upper back and into my right shoulder. Been told to keep the iodine dressing on for 24 hours so not seen how the punture wounds are.


----------



## Origamist (15 Apr 2015)

GWS, User33236. 

Glad that things were not more serious. Where did this happen? 

Good luck with police, CPS and insurers...


----------



## User33236 (15 Apr 2015)

Origamist said:


> GWS, User33236.
> 
> Glad that things were not more serious. Where did this happen?
> 
> Good luck with police, CPS and insurers...


Thanks. Happened at the bottom end of Folly Lane in Swinton. The driver was exiting Birch Road turning right toward Monton.


----------



## The Jogger (15 Apr 2015)

Hope you're feeling better soon, I think I will take out a bike insurance.


----------



## RhythMick (15 Apr 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Contemptible old ratbag.


Is it possible she was trying to lighten the moment? People do strange things under stress. Hard to tell without being there.

Excellent reaction from helpful passersby and particularly the cctv provider.


----------



## User33236 (15 Apr 2015)

RhythMick said:


> Is it possible she was trying to lighten the moment? People do strange things under stress. Hard to tell without being there.
> 
> Excellent reaction from helpful passersby and particularly the cctv provider.


She was a particularly dour individual. i'm not sure she knows what humour is.


----------



## RhythMick (15 Apr 2015)

User33236 said:


> She was a particularly dour individual. i'm not sure she knows what humour is.


Fair enough. How did she react after hitting you? 

Hope you don't see any bad after effects mate.


----------



## User33236 (15 Apr 2015)

Mrs SG stuck the bike up on the workstand for me this morning so I could check it out further. She told me last night neither wheel was turning so she had to cary it to the car.

The reason for the back wheel was pretty obvious in that the RD is a goner and chain all over the place. Checking out the front found the wheel was off centre and jamming in the brakes. This led me to the discovery that the 'lawyer tabs' have been sheared off on the right hand side :-(


----------



## User33236 (15 Apr 2015)

RhythMick said:


> Fair enough. How did she react after hitting you?
> 
> Hope you don't see any bad after effects mate.


Thanks. She didn't really do or say that much except 1. admit guilt 2. make excuses for her 'mistake'. I was paying more attention at the time to the nurse, who has stopped, and trying to answer her questions about how i was.


----------



## Simontm (15 Apr 2015)

Ah jeez, GWS mate.

Look on the bright side - bike shopping!!


----------



## benb (15 Apr 2015)

User33236 said:


> I was paying more attention at the time to the nurse



Don't we all?

GWS, hope you get a full and fair payout. Remember to keep all the receipts for taxis &c. and also take photos of your injuries.
You should also post a photo of your punctured leg on here, so we can all sympathise!


----------



## User33236 (15 Apr 2015)

benb said:


> Don't we all?



I've worked for the NHS for 23 years now so am immune to their 'charm' ;-)



benb said:


> You should also post a photo of your punctured leg on here, so we can all sympathise!


Nothing much to see :-p Looks a bit like one side of a shark bite lol.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Apr 2015)

vickster said:


> I wouldn't read much into it. People say odd things when in shock which is a natural reaction to any accident  When did she say she wanted to settle without her insurers? Her insurance company will make the ultimate decision on her liability based on the evidence presented by the BC lawyer. Don't expect a quick settlement however. You might be able to sort an interim payment to fix the bike. keep all receipts for alternative transport etc




Agree with this.
When I went through a chaps windscreen.... he was more shocked then I was in the aftermath.


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Apr 2015)

Well that was rather nasty. I hope you get better soon and that you will be confident when you get back on the bike that this is not a regular occurrence.

Perhaps the silly driver will give up driving ?

It was nice to read of so many people coming to your assistance.


----------



## hopless500 (15 Apr 2015)

GWS


----------



## raleighnut (15 Apr 2015)

At least it all seems to have the right boxes ticked for a claim, hope you're not too sore and GWS.


----------



## nilling (15 Apr 2015)

GWS...

Take photos of everything; bike, helmet, clothes and your injuries. Also keep a "pain" diary to record how the collision has affected you with everday tasks; lack of sleep, poor mobility, lack of appetite etc. Give a copy to your brief. It's surprising how much of this you will forget about over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## User33236 (15 Apr 2015)

nilling said:


> GWS...
> 
> Take photos of everything; bike, helmet, clothes and your injuries. Also keep a "pain" diary to record how the collision has affected you with everday tasks; lack of sleep, poor mobility, lack of appetite etc. Give a copy to your brief. It's surprising how much of this you will forget about over the next couple of weeks.


I've started writing everything down in Onenote which sync across all my devices. Already had to go back and add bits I forgot first time round.


----------



## vickster (15 Apr 2015)

LD will send you a form to complete and the police a statement to prepare


----------



## User33236 (15 Apr 2015)

vickster said:


> LD will send you a form to complete and the police a statement to prepare


Thanks. Just off the phone to them and answered a load of questions. Thankfully the notes I'd made last night and this morning helped answer virtually all of them..


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2015)

User33236 said:


> Thanks. Just off the phone to them and answered a load of questions. Thankfully the notes I'd made last night and this morning helped answer virtually all of them..


Print a copy off & keep it somewhere safe. When you're happy with the wording.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (15 Apr 2015)

User33236 said:


> ..five deep punture wounds to my left leg from the chainring.



Were you showing off at riding backwards on your bike again?


GC


----------



## User33236 (15 Apr 2015)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Were you showing off at riding backwards on your bike again?
> 
> 
> GC


Must admit I am baffled at to how my calf, approx 1/3rd of the way up, could get bitten by the big chainring without breaking my leg or something lol. There is however a definite imprint of it on my bib tights.


----------



## User33236 (15 Apr 2015)

Just had the drivers insurers on the 'phone offering any help they can be giving me their reference and contact details. Sounds to me like an admission by the driver and then teying to minimise losses. Told them I will pass it onto my lawyer :-)


----------



## glenn forger (15 Apr 2015)

Well, inflating claims is obviously wrong, so I DON'T recommend claiming that you can't have sex any more and windsurfing is impossible with your injuries. Windsurfing was your life. And the bike, well, it was less a bike, more a friend.


----------



## vickster (15 Apr 2015)

User33236 said:


> Just had the drivers insurers on the 'phone offering any help they can be giving me their reference and contact details. Sounds to me like an admission by the driver and then teying to minimise losses. Told them I will pass it onto my lawyer :-)


That's very odd that they have contacted you. The driver in my case called me a day or two later to check I was ok (the full nastiness hadn't started by then) but I never heard from his insurance company


----------



## User33236 (15 Apr 2015)

vickster said:


> That's very odd that they have contacted you. The driver in my case called me a day or two later to check I was ok (the full nastiness hadn't started by then) but I never heard from his insurance company


Sounds to me she has phoned then admitting guilt and they are in damage limitation mode


----------



## vickster (15 Apr 2015)

User33236 said:


> Sounds to me she has phoned then admitting guilt and they are in damage limitation mode


About the first things the solicitor will do once you have filled in the form will be to get them to confirm liability. Good that it doesn't sound like it'll be an aggro, and she is doing the right thing. She probably feels awful. Assuming the wounds heal well, should settle quite quickly and you can get a new shiny bike 

I had that after someone went into the back of me in the car, got a call a couple of days later. It was such a non event, car got pushed into me by another car going into them at lights, that I'd forgotten about it! My role had just been to check the other two drivers were ok! The repairers checked the chassis, resprayed the bumper (I don't think there was any damage but there were scratches as a 7 year old car). The hassle was I then had to tell my insurance company, which luckily didn't affect my premiums!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (15 Apr 2015)

User33236 said:


> Must admit I am baffled at to how my calf, approx 1/3rd of the way up, could get bitten by the big chainring without breaking my leg or something lol. There is however a definite imprint of it on my bib tights.




Aye, but your _left_ leg?



User33236 said:


> five deep punture wounds to my left leg from the chainring



GC


----------



## glenn forger (15 Apr 2015)

Say your left leg is on the upswing, impact is from the left, your leg only had to be pushed six inches or so and the teeth will bite?


----------



## User33236 (15 Apr 2015)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Aye, but your _left_ leg?
> 
> 
> 
> GC


Aye, defiantly my left leg, the opposite side from the transmission. A' dinnae know whit happened lol. I was amazed to see it myself when they pulled the bib tights off.


----------



## User33236 (15 Apr 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Say your left leg is on the upswing, impact is from the left, your leg only had to be pushed six inches or so and the teeth will bite?


That I can understand. What confused me is that it seems to far up my calf to have happened without a bit of a squash.


----------



## vickster (15 Apr 2015)

It's my left leg that connected very hard with the frame of the bike, while it was my handlebar caught by the mirror of the car overtaking on my right. When I came off more recently while going sort of straight but preparing to turn left, again it was my left leg, but the knee that connected with the frame. I need a bike made out of foam, not sure that would work so well with my weight though!


----------



## Pale Rider (15 Apr 2015)

User33236 said:


> Sounds to me she has phoned then admitting guilt and they are in damage limitation mode



I've known this to happen in car to car crashes, and I agree the insurer is trying to limit their liability as they would with any claim.

So nothing bad should be read into the phone call.

Quite the reverse, seems to me you have got off on the right foot with the claim, although there may be twists and turns to come.


----------



## User33236 (15 Apr 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> although there may be twists and turns to come.


I plan to let Leigh Day handle all future communications as I fully expect things to change from time to time.

Unfortunate part is I am not going to address things for a bit due to a planned holiday. On the plus side her insurance are now aware on this and that they will definitely hear from LD in due course therefore it is not a case of me not being intersted in claiming.


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2015)

Have you got a letter from the hospital/your doctor linking the medication to yourself?


----------



## User33236 (15 Apr 2015)

classic33 said:


> Have you got a letter from the hospital/your doctor linking the medication to yourself?


Yep, I have the ED Discharge Medication patient copy sitting beside me :-)


----------



## Pale Rider (15 Apr 2015)

I wonder if this is a case in which a swift offer to settle might be advantageous.

Your injuries, while thoroughly unpleasant, don't look like they are going to be long term.

I wouldn't want to be involved in a claim that may take years if I could avoid it.

So, via Leigh Day, it might be worth considering something like: "Give me the cost of a new bike and £X and we will call it quits."

The solicitor should be able to advise on the likely compo sum on which you can base your offer.

Such a course, if successful, would save you an awful lot of receipt keeping, pain diaries, correspondence and the rest.

It may also assist you to put this behind you sooner rather than later.


----------



## User33236 (15 Apr 2015)

I'm thinking that myself Pale Rider. I just want to get back to where I was pre incident as quickly as possible and am thankful I got away relatively lightly. I've just seen the CCTV for the first time and I was extremely lucky not to have been hit by a car coming the other way due to the driver being alert.


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2015)

With what you've got planned, would it make much of a difference if you managed to settle everything before you went? 
Can you get the bike checked out by a bike shop, before you go.


----------



## Pale Rider (15 Apr 2015)

User33236 said:


> I'm thinking that myself Pale Rider. I just want to get back to where I was pre incident as quickly as possible and am thankful I got away relatively lightly. I've just seen the CCTV for the first time and I was extremely lucky not to have been hit by a car coming the other way due to the driver being alert.



This firm of solicitors publishes a table of likely payouts.

Worth a look to see where you think your injuries lie.

Add the cost of a similar new bike, and that should give you a good idea of a realistic offer to make to the other insurer.

You appear to have their ear at present, and while you could make a settlement offer at any time, I think the sooner you make it, the more chance it has of being accepted.

http://www.bottonline.co.uk/guides/how-much-compensation-claim-for-bicycle-accident


----------



## User33236 (15 Apr 2015)

classic33 said:


> With what you've got planned, would it make much of a difference if you managed to settle everything before you went?
> Can you get the bike checked out by a bike shop, before you go.


Unfortunately I will not be able to get it sorted in time although it would be nice if I could have done.


----------



## Drago (15 Apr 2015)

Won't the label on the medication do that?


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2015)

Drago said:


> Won't the label on the medication do that?


No. Some are not allowed across international borders, without such a letter.
That bit from personal experience. Stopped too many times carrying prescribed medication.
I've had it removed/taken off me because they were not willing to believe the label.


----------



## vickster (15 Apr 2015)

For a number of years now I've carried painkillers (strongest being tramadol and co-codamol) in my hand and hold baggage, no one has ever batted an eyelid, I carry them out of the packs often. They are funny in the Middle East I believe, but no issue with USA, Europe, Asia


----------



## Drago (16 Apr 2015)

I've carried prescribed Tylex many a time and never been questioned about it, but that doesn't mean I would if I flew tomorrow I guess.

The only times I was in the Middle East the RAF were transporting us, so not an issue then.


----------



## classic33 (16 Apr 2015)

Mine, going by the label & prescribed for epilepsy, were a mix of class C & class B drugs. The problem always on this end, not the far end. Was always told they "could be anything", besides what it said they were on the label.


----------



## Drago (16 Apr 2015)

It's madness, innit? If you have a letter to go with them they still 'could be anything'.


----------



## User33236 (16 Apr 2015)

Second morning's shower was like water torture :-/ Tilting head back was impossible and missing / punctured skin stung like hell! Can only get better from now on lol.


----------



## Paul99 (16 Apr 2015)

User33236 said:


> Second morning's shower was like water torture :-/ Tilting head back was impossible and missing / punctured skin stung like hell! Can only get better from now on lol.


You need to get Mrs User33236 to be giving you a nice bed bath

Hope your recovery is swift.


----------



## S.Giles (16 Apr 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> ...it might be worth considering something like: "Give me the cost of a new bike and £X and we will call it quits."


That statement is meaningless until the £_X_ variable is assigned a value. That is what insurance compensation solicitors do for a living.


----------



## Mrs M (16 Apr 2015)

Ouch, just saw this.
Glad you weren't more seriously injured.
"Deep Freeze" gel available from Boots or supermarket is really good pain relief if you're stiff and sore, just don't rub onto broken skin.
Get well soon and enjoy holiday.


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Apr 2015)

S.Giles said:


> That statement is meaningless until the £_X_ variable is assigned a value. That is what insurance compensation solicitors do for a living.



There is more than one way to approach this.

The OP is quite at liberty to say: "I will take £5K all in."

His solicitor should advise on what would be a reasonable sum.

No need then to mess around with bike valuations, medical reports etc, etc.

The insurance company may accept, they may not.

Equally the OP is at liberty not to claim anything, claim just for the bike, or to go for the more long winded approach of totting up all the expenses as they accrue, then adding something for his pain and trouble.

It depends on what the OP wants to do, he instructs the compensation solicitor, not the other way around.


----------



## User33236 (16 Apr 2015)

LD got the 'paperwork' emailed out to me this afternoon and I was able to amend the parts that hadnt cone acroos correclty over the phone plus add in some more detail and get it back to them.

At the moment I have no plan and am simply waiting to hear what LD recommend and will then instruct them on how I wish to proceed based on how things are at that time. As it stands they will have some time to get an initial reaction from LV at least before I will be able to get back to them.


----------



## vickster (16 Apr 2015)

LD haven't provided any specific information regarding the claim, although they did advise me to reject the initial derisory offer made about a year ago. Opening gambit, I don't even think the other party had read the paperwork frankly.

The other party has 14 days to respond once they receive the paperwork. If you reject, then then arduous stuff begins with bike evaluations, expert medical appointments, the long wait for the reports to be submitted (it took the expert 3 months to submit mine having to wait on medical records from the GP and 3 hospitals)! If going away for any length of time, make sure you've signed, scanned and emailed the medical record release forms so things can move along as needed


----------



## vickster (16 Apr 2015)

S.Giles said:


> That statement is meaningless until the £_X_ variable is assigned a value. That is what insurance compensation solicitors do for a living.


Out of pocket expenses plus the injury assessed costs as the guidelines linked earlier in the thread (which are presumably standardised for all). Sounds like the OPs injuries are 'minor' and will clear up,without further medical intervention, although he may need to see a medic to confirm (not that they provide any opinion on the 'value' of the injuries, just present history and an expected prognosis and timescale to recovery)


----------



## Saluki (16 Apr 2015)

Only just seen this. Hope you are feeling OK today.
Hopefully Leigh Day will come up with the goods for you and that you can move on and put this behind you


----------



## User33236 (16 Apr 2015)

Saluki said:


> Only just seen this. Hope you are feeling OK today.
> Hopefully Leigh Day will come up with the goods for you and that you can move on and put this behind you


Thanks :-) 

As always seems to be the case the day after the day after always seems to be the point where your muscles start to really complain about things. Hopefully tomorrow gets better.


----------



## vickster (16 Apr 2015)

Hot bath with radox is always helpful if you can


----------



## classic33 (16 Apr 2015)

User33236 said:


> Thanks :-)
> 
> As always seems to be the case the day after the day after always seems to be the point where your muscles start to really complain about things. Hopefully tomorrow gets better.


Rediscovered/Reminded of any parts you'd forgot about yet?


----------



## User33236 (16 Apr 2015)

classic33 said:


> Rediscovered/Reminded of any parts you'd forgot about yet?


There are a few places that have way more muscles than I'd ever thought :-/


----------



## classic33 (16 Apr 2015)

User33236 said:


> There are a few places that have way more muscles than I'd ever thought :-/


Familiar with that feeling. It'll start getting easier.....


----------



## User33236 (17 Apr 2015)

vickster said:


> Sounds like the OPs injuries are 'minor' and will clear up,without further medical intervention


I really do hope so :-) I need to get back into the saddle as soon as I can for the Wales Velothon.

Felt really down this morning as i struggled again to shower and my left knee has now decided to join the party :-( Damned thing kept jarring and waking me up overnight. Plus theres the thought of poorly Sammy (yes me and Mrs SG name the bikes, makes identifying which one easier lol) sitting at home :-(


----------



## vickster (17 Apr 2015)

Are you elevating and icing the knee? 15 minutes 3 or 4 times a day with a bag of peas wrapped in a tea towel


----------



## User33236 (17 Apr 2015)

vickster said:


> Are you elevating and icing the knee? 15 minutes 3 or 4 times a day with a bag of peas wrapped in a tea towel


Been keeping a pillow under my leg overnight. Unfortunately I've no easy access to frozen peas (or indeed anything similar) at the moment. Its odd though as their is no signs of bruising or swelling. It has likely taken the huff as I am not walking normally at present


----------



## vickster (17 Apr 2015)

Can't you go and buy peas? Are you at work. You need to keep the knee up properly, don't put the pillows under the knee, but calf and ankle

Call Or email LeighDay and ask them to arrange some physio for you, although you could be right about the knee if not sign of injury


----------



## Drago (17 Apr 2015)

What if he's only got frozen carrots?


----------



## vickster (17 Apr 2015)

Can you get such things?


----------



## Ganymede (17 Apr 2015)

Just seen this @User33236 - sounds awful. Really hope you get well soon. I was pleased to see how much help you got at the roadside.

I've no more advice to add to the excellent comments already given above, but  (gently!).


----------



## Racing roadkill (17 Apr 2015)

A very similar thing has happened to me three times this year. The last one was last weekend. I've got yet another broken rib. It's one of the big ones at the top of my rib cage, so it hurts a bit, but I can still ride okay. It's absolutely bloody ridiculous that these incompetent cretins are driving on our roads. The next time someone does this to me, they are going to wish they hadn't been born. The last one to drive into me, actually made eye contact with me as I approached, then drove straight into me, then said it was my problem, because I got to the junction a lot quicker than he expected. FFS, what a class one dickhead . Anyway, I hope you're not too shaken up / injured, and you get a new bike out of her insurance company .


----------



## User33236 (17 Apr 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> The last one to drive into me, actually made eye contact with me as I approached, then drove straight into me, then said it was my problem, because I got to the junction a lot quicker than he expected. FFS, what a class one dickhead . .


In my case the driver told me she had seen me and thought she had seen my indicator going. When I pointed out that 99.999% of bicylecs do not have indicators she replied 'must have been the car behind you then'!!! She even repeated this in her statement to the police which helps me.


----------



## Arjimlad (17 Apr 2015)

A no-comment interview might have been a better choice for her !

I hope she is prosecuted.


----------



## Arjimlad (17 Apr 2015)

Oops, I saw in the first post that she is to be reported for careless driving.


----------



## User33236 (18 Apr 2015)

Arjimlad said:


> Oops, I saw in the first post that she is to be reported for careless driving.


I am hoping that is the case but the way things go you can never be certain.


----------



## User33236 (27 Apr 2015)

Just received email and voicemail from the appointed independant doctor appointed to the case. The time and date of the proposed appointment means I would have to take a day off work as annual leave and incur expenses to get there. 

I am already heavily committed with annual leave for the current year and any remaining is extremely valuable to me. Does anyone have any experience of this type of situation and what my options may be?


----------



## fossyant (27 Apr 2015)

Take it as a medical appointment. Depends upon your employer though


----------



## User33236 (27 Apr 2015)

fossyant said:


> Take it as a medical appointment. Depends upon your employer though


Beleive it or not my employer, an NHS Trust, requires I take leave for it.


----------



## vickster (27 Apr 2015)

User33236 said:


> Just received email and voicemail from the appointed independant doctor appointed to the case. The time and date of the proposed appointment means I would have to take a day off work as annual leave and incur expenses to get there.
> 
> I am already heavily committed with annual leave for the current year and any remaining is extremely valuable to me. Does anyone have any experience of this type of situation and what my options may be?


Ask them to change it to a time that suits you. I saw the specialist (second time round) on a Saturday. What sort of Dr is it (GP?) - there will be one who can see you at the weekend or evening. In my experience, these appointments don't take long. Cursory check, a few questions and then they'll review the medical notes later.

I reckon my appointments with the orthopaedic guy lasted 5 minutes each! Call Doctors Chambers (that's who Leigh Day use) and ask them to find someone else locally at a more convenient time, you may just need to wait longer. They have a long database of Drs who do medico-legal work. It'll be getting the records from the hospital/GP that will take ages. 3 months passed between my assessment and my receiving the report!

Or can you take unpaid leave and then get LD to add it to the claim?


----------



## vickster (27 Apr 2015)

I was quite fortunate in that all of my three appointments were within a 15 minute drive of home. They should fix you up with the most local they can


----------



## vickster (27 Apr 2015)

Odd, presumably you had to see someone extremely specialised? I saw a lower limb ortho (a colleague actually of the surgeon who operated on me) and a clinical psychologist - two a penny! 

I think Doctors Chambers have pretty much every specialist on their list, DK who S&G use. I assume the OP is seeing a GP. I only saw an ortho as I had orthopaedic surgery


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2015)

User33236 said:


> Just received email and voicemail from the appointed independant doctor appointed to the case. The time and date of the proposed appointment means I would have to take a day off work as annual leave and incur expenses to get there.
> 
> I am already heavily committed with annual leave for the current year and any remaining is extremely valuable to me. Does anyone have any experience of this type of situation and what my options may be?


_"Your employer may allow you time off work to visit the doctor or dentist but they are not legally required to do so unless your contract of employment says they are. Your employer can, for example, insist that you make these visits outside work hours, that you take holiday leave or that you make the time up later on. You should check your contract of employment to see what rights you have to take time off for doctors or dental appointments."_

Source: CAB


----------



## User33236 (28 Apr 2015)

vickster said:


> Ask them to change it to a time that suits you. I saw the specialist (second time round) on a Saturday. What sort of Dr is it (GP?) - there will be one who can see you at the weekend or evening. In my experience, these appointments don't take long. Cursory check, a few questions and then they'll review the medical notes later.
> 
> I reckon my appointments with the orthopaedic guy lasted 5 minutes each! Call Doctors Chambers (that's who Leigh Day use) and ask them to find someone else locally at a more convenient time, you may just need to wait longer. They have a long database of Drs who do medico-legal work. It'll be getting the records from the hospital/GP that will take ages. 3 months passed between my assessment and my receiving the report!
> 
> Or can you take unpaid leave and then get LD to add it to the claim?



This is one of the Doctors Chambers people. Whilst they are nit far away it is right inbthe centre of the most expensive part of town at the busiest time of day.



User13710 said:


> If you have to take leave, paid or unpaid, add the cost plus travel plus inconvenience to your list of expenses. The insurance claim should put you back in the position you were before the collision happened, and if you've lost a day's holiday through no fault of your own you should be compensated.



Unpaid leave is an option I have considered. I guess I should discuss with LD what they advise prior to makng that choice though. Wont be able to do that until tomorroe afternoon though.


----------



## User33236 (28 Apr 2015)

classic33 said:


> _"Your employer *may* allow you time off work to visit the doctor or dentist but they *are not legally required to do so unless your contract of employment says they are*. Your employer can, for example, *insist that you make these visits outside work hours, that you take holiday leave or that you make the time up later on.* You should check your contract of employment to see what rights you have to take time off for doctors or dental appointments."_
> 
> Source: CAB


The bold sections relate to how my employer deals with such things.


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2015)

Annoying.


----------



## vickster (28 Apr 2015)

User33236 said:


> This is one of the Doctors Chambers people. Whilst they are nit far away it is right inbthe centre of the most expensive part of town at the busiest time of day.
> 
> 
> 
> Unpaid leave is an option I have considered. I guess I should discuss with LD what they advise prior to makng that choice though. Wont be able to do that until tomorroe afternoon though.


Ask to see someone else first in a location that suits you and at a time that suits, like a weekend/evening.


----------



## Drago (28 Apr 2015)

I just take my medical appointments as they come. If my employer doesn't like it they can kiss my arriss. They'd only complain if I didn't make efforts to get treated and spent loads of time off sick instead.


----------



## User33236 (28 Apr 2015)

vickster said:


> Ask to see someone else first in a location that suits you and at a time that suits, like a weekend/evening.


Will speak to them tomorrow adternoon and also have a chat with my boss when I get back to work on Thursday. 

Only had one day off sick in the past 12 years. I think they owe me a favour lol.


----------



## biking_fox (28 Apr 2015)

User33236 said:


> This is one of the Doctors Chambers people. Whilst they are nit far away it is right inbthe centre of the most expensive part of town at the busiest time of day.
> 
> Unpaid leave is an option I have considered. I guess I should discuss with LD what they advise prior to makng that choice though. Wont be able to do that until tomorroe afternoon though.



Definitely get it added to the claim. All your out of the ordinary expenses. I had shopping delivery charges, bus fares etc all included when I had my collar bone broken.


----------



## Ganymede (28 Apr 2015)

User33236 said:


> Will speak to them tomorrow adternoon and also have a chat with my boss when I get back to work on Thursday.
> 
> Only had one day off sick in the past 12 years. I think they owe me a favour lol.


I really don't see how it's fair for you to have to take this as holiday. Others have suggested what I would have said, ie unpaid leave and add it to your claim. Good luck!


----------



## andrewsdad (28 Apr 2015)

User33236 said:


> Whilst on my homeward commute I had just started climbing the last but one hill when a elderly lady who had been sitting at a junction to my left, drove into the side of me. This resulted in me being ejected from the bike and ending up lying in the middle of the road.
> 
> Thankfully 5 cars stopped to assist me, and my ailing bike, to the side of the road and hang around to give witness statements to the police (who had been called by one of them along with an ambulance). Whilst waiting one of the witnesses, a nurse from the local hospital, kept me chatting and gave me a basic assessment. Her concerns were that she had seen me get thrown off the bike amd rotate round whilst in the air resulting in me landing flat on my back, hitting the back of my head on the road.
> 
> ...


Jaysus you"re one lucky bikest, old women and cars not a great combo, but doesn't it do your heart good that people you wouldn't know if you fell over them (excuse the pun as you've had enough falling over) in the street, all pulled together to make sure you were ok. We here alot about the bad things, never the good stuff.


----------



## andrewsdad (28 Apr 2015)

User33236 said:


> The surprising part of the whole exerience was the driver herself asking if anyone had a phone to call the police as she understood thst was normal if someone was injured.
> 
> She then let herself down by saying to me a few moments later 'you have acratched my car'. Yeah like I'm really bothered!


I had that happen to me, a woman turned left straight in front of me resulting in me going ass over tit on her rear door, unlike you the police didnt want to know they were too busy.


----------



## User33236 (29 Apr 2015)

andrewsdad said:


> I had that happen to me, a woman turned left straight in front of me resulting in me going ass over tit on her rear door, unlike you the police didnt want to know they were too busy.


I was lucky I think that the phone call was made by one witness who is a nurse at the local hospital. They always seem to take that more seriously that a normal Joe Bloggs.


----------



## User33236 (29 Apr 2015)

Just had email from LD. The other party have accepted liability and made an offer for personal injury. LD go on to advise that they advise clients to accept if the injuries are healed / expected to be healed within four to six weeks. It would also mean I do bot need to attend the medical appointment. The offer is extremely reasonable.

Certainly food for thought.


----------



## Markymark (29 Apr 2015)

Insurance companies:

Offer 1: What they hope you will accept
Offer 2: What the expect to to accept
Offer 3: The best they can offer you to make this go away


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Apr 2015)

Fortunately never experienced anything like this myself but next door neighbour got knocked off couple of years ago.

From recollection, I think they offered £2,000 to start with but he eventually got £3,000 so may be worth holding out??


----------



## User33236 (29 Apr 2015)

0-markymark-0 said:


> Insurance companies:
> 
> Offer 1: What they hope you will accept
> Offer 2: What the expect to to accept
> Offer 3: The best they can offer you to make this go away


True but there is also:-

1. What I would expect to get
2. What they offer

In this case 2 is in excess of 1 and also hassle free. I'll sleep on it (for long off a 13 hour flight!) and see how I feel about it then.


----------



## Markymark (29 Apr 2015)

User33236 said:


> True but there is also:-
> 
> 1. What I would expect to get
> 2. What they offer
> ...


If you think rejecting an offer and then accepting one sometime after one for a greater amount is hassle then you must be richer than me but vive la difference


----------



## User33236 (29 Apr 2015)

0-markymark-0 said:


> If you think rejecting an offer and then accepting one sometime after one for a greater amount is hassle then you must be richer than me but vive la difference


It all depends on what hoops I have to jump through, visits to doctors etc, and what timescale it takes against what, if any, increase they offer. I am not a mercenary individual and just want to put this behind me and get my bike etc replaced.


----------



## vickster (29 Apr 2015)

If you are happy with the offer, go for it especially if the injuries are healing and you want to move on. FWIW I was offered a grand...didn't even cover the lost salary from having to take a week off after the surgery. They were politely told no.

That was a year ago, no further offers since as the medical reporting is ongoing!

I'm not mercenary either but I expect to be recompensed for my financial losses and the rubbish year I've had. I'll have to accept that my leg will never look the same


----------



## Ganymede (29 Apr 2015)

User33236 said:


> It all depends on what hoops I have to jump through, visits to doctors etc, and what timescale it takes against what, if any, increase they offer. I am not a mercenary individual and just want to put this behind me and get my bike etc replaced.


@0-markymark-0 is right - just say no and suggest twice the amount. They won't want to go through hassles either and will offer you a split-the-difference sum. No skin off their nose, they expect a bit of negotiation and it doesn't make you a bad (ie mercenary) person. You will almost certainly have more inconvenience and expense than the first offer is worth. 

Also - do you actually know now that your injuries will be healed in 4 - 6 weeks? Don't be too hasty. It also won't hurt to hold off on their offer for this reason.


----------



## vickster (29 Apr 2015)

As posted before, this will give you an idea of the level of compensation for the injury suffered

http://www.bottonline.co.uk/guides/how-much-compensation-claim-for-bicycle-accident

Then you need to add out of pocket expenses and repairs to the bike (or a new bike if beyond repair)


----------



## Markymark (29 Apr 2015)

You are not being a mercenary. You are preventing the insurance company fobbing you off with an amount they know is low and hope you'll accept blindly.


----------



## vickster (29 Apr 2015)

What have LD said about the amount offered, bearing in mind they are experts and do this day in day out. They were very clear to me that the amount was low and that I could accept if I wanted to. It wasn't a difficult decision, in fact I think I laughed! I don't believe the insurance company had even looked at the paperwork (as only subsequently they asked me for proof of loss of earnings)


----------



## ianrauk (29 Apr 2015)

It's all a game between the insurance companies and the solicitors. The Insurance company will always try and get away with the minimum. The solicitors are obliged to tell you about their (usually derisory) offer and whether to accept or not. Never go for the first amount offered.


----------



## vickster (29 Apr 2015)

I suppose it depends if the OP wants to get involved in that game. He's said he's happy with the result so it's his decision as to whether he wants further months of waiting etc. for an offer to be increased. It is likely he'll need to have the medical appointment as presumably the addition of extra is related to the injury and not out of pocket expenses, wait for the report to be produced, to be corrected, then the other side may ask for another medical report (I've not even got to that stage yet) and so on. The solicitor should advise whether the amount offered is in line with their experience of similar claims. They will not indicate how much will be offered in the end.

Or he may want to get the cheque, get a new bike and move on with no further involvement


----------



## glenn forger (29 Apr 2015)

Ganymede said:


> @0-markymark-0 is right - just say no and suggest twice the amount. They won't want to go through hassles either and will offer you a split-the-difference sum. No skin off their nose, they expect a bit of negotiation and it doesn't make you a bad (ie mercenary) person. You will almost certainly have more inconvenience and expense than the first offer is worth.
> 
> Also - do you actually know now that your injuries will be healed in 4 - 6 weeks? Don't be too hasty. It also won't hurt to hold off on their offer for this reason.



Mmmm. I have a bit of a problem with that. Be fair and reasonable, but don't pluck figures out of thin air.


----------



## vickster (29 Apr 2015)

Indeed there are guidelines for personal injury, and I don't think they allow profiteering on the out of pocket. But do agree that if injuries aren't healed, it's best to hold off, although with soft tissue you should know if things are likely to turn nasty (get those puncture wounds checked by the GP nurse though). My original expert report said all should be well after 6 months, they aren't and I saw him again and there's an amended report. Still waiting for a typo (an important date) to be corrected, it's only been 3 months!


----------



## Ganymede (29 Apr 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Mmmm. I have a bit of a problem with that. Be fair and reasonable, but don't pluck figures out of thin air.


Yes that was slightly pluck-y - partly cos I don't know the amounts involved. If it was 10K I wouldn't say double it, but if it was 1K I would, for example. But I do have a bit of experience of negotiation and I have found it doesn't hurt to mention a big sum. They can always laugh back and then you have a mutual position!


----------



## glenn forger (29 Apr 2015)

I wouldn't accept a penny till I knew for sure there were no reaper cushions.


----------



## benb (29 Apr 2015)

glenn forger said:


> I wouldn't accept a penny till I knew for sure there were no reaper cushions.



Unmanned soft furnishings?


----------



## Markymark (29 Apr 2015)

benb said:


> Unmanned soft furnishings?


You reap what you sew.


----------



## Poacher (29 Apr 2015)

glenn forger said:


> I wouldn't accept a penny till I knew for sure there were no reaper cushions.


As in "grim reaper cushions"?


----------



## Scoosh (29 Apr 2015)

*MOD NOTE:*
Good to have a few light-hearted posts but keep it on topic now, please.

Thank you.


----------



## User33236 (29 Apr 2015)

vickster said:


> If you are happy with the offer, go for it especially if the injuries are healing and you want to move on. FWIW I was offered a grand...didn't even cover the lost salary from having to take a week off after the surgery. They were politely told no.
> 
> That was a year ago, no further offers since as the medical reporting is ongoing!
> 
> I'm not mercenary either but I expect to be recompensed for my financial losses and the rubbish year I've had. I'll have to accept that my leg will never look the same



I have had no financial loss to date (other than 80p on a box of Aspirin on doctors advice to help prevent DVT on the long haul flight three days after the incident) as I am being paid in full by my employer for the one day off I had. It did impact my holiday a small amount but only in that I was less able to position myself for the photographs I wanted to take due to the crowds. It did teach me one thing though: patience. Lol.



Ganymede said:


> do you actually know now that your injuries will be healed in 4 - 6 weeks? Don't be too hasty. It also won't hurt to hold off on their offer for this reason.



At my current progression I anticipate being able to get back to doing some riding in the next week. It will likely impact my hill training for the Wales Velothon but I do expect to be on the start line.



vickster said:


> As posted before, this will give you an idea of the level of compensation for the injury suffered
> 
> http://www.bottonline.co.uk/guides/how-much-compensation-claim-for-bicycle-accident
> 
> Then you need to add out of pocket expenses and repairs to the bike (or a new bike if beyond repair)



The figure quoted by LD is only personnal injury as in the right ball park based on the table. The bike et al is yet to be inspected, this is happening on Saturday, and thus costs havent been calculated yet.


----------



## vickster (29 Apr 2015)

Ah don't accept any offer until the bike has been dealt with unless it's very clear that the settlement is an interim payment

Good to hear the offer for the injury is sensible. I actually don't think they took mine into account at all with that first offer!

Taking photos in China is a nightmare anyhow, just too many people! However, you, like, I probably had the benefit of being at least six inches taller than everyone else! Helped with the claustrophobia in the crowds too


----------



## User33236 (29 Apr 2015)

vickster said:


> Ah don't accept any offer until the bike has been dealt with unless it's very clear that the settlement is an interim payment
> 
> Good to hear the offer for the injury is sensible. I actually don't think they took mine into account at all with that first offer!
> 
> Taking photos in China is a nightmare anyhow, just too many people! However, you, like, I probably had the benefit of being at least six inches taller than everyone else! Helped with the claustrophobia in the crowds too


The email from LD states:-

'The insurer have also put forward a pre-medical offer in the amount of xxxxx. This offer is for your injuries only and your bicycle and damaged items will be dealt with separately.' Any acceptance by me with be on that basis. I have 14 days to make up my mind. 

Being six inches taller than everyone else in China is no longer a plus due to the blight that is the selfie stick. 'Official advice' (or at least what the reps tell you to do) is grow wide elbows and push your way through the crowds. Thankfully there were two large blokes on the trip who, in the busiest places, were more than happy to flank either side of me and help push folk ourt of the way. :-)


----------



## vickster (29 Apr 2015)

A 5x offer, take it


----------



## User33236 (29 Apr 2015)

vickster said:


> A 5x offer, take it


One x is a £ sign but still enticing. :-)


----------



## vickster (29 Apr 2015)

User33236 said:


> One x is a £ sign but still enticing. :-)


If you think it's sensible, take it, despite what others might say. Up to you ultimately. Obviously your driver's insurers are less tw@ttish that the ones I am dealing with. The grand they offered me was to cover everything !!!


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Apr 2015)

vickster said:


> If you think it's sensible, take it, despite what others might say. Up to you ultimately.



Wise words.

Seems to me you are on the fast track to settlement, which is where you want to be.

The risk with too much negotiating is the insurance company withdraw their offer and let the claim take its much longer course via medical reports and drawn out correspondence between the various parties.

Seems unlikely you will get substantially more that way, and it will put you to a lot more bother to get it.


----------



## uclown2002 (29 Apr 2015)

User33236 said:


> Just had email from LD. The other party have accepted liability and made an offer for personal injury. LD go on to advise that they advise clients to accept if the injuries are healed / expected to be healed within four to six weeks. It would also mean I do bot need to attend the medical appointment. The offer is extremely reasonable.
> 
> Certainly food for thought.


I had a similar experience. Prior to an offer LD advised me on a 'ballpark figure' I could expect, and the offer came in about £300 above. so I accepted.


----------



## vickster (29 Apr 2015)

Interesting - LD have never given me any sort of indication, there was just a range specified on the initial form. It was a weird injury though, with crap consequences and complications. A broken leg would have fitted more neatly into the standard boxes!

Still waiting for one of the expert reports to be amended, so who knows when it might settle!


----------



## User33236 (29 Apr 2015)

Started the job of photographing damaged items for LD.

Some nice cracks in the outer shell of the helmet. Only one made it all he way through to the inside. Easy damage to photograph so getting it replaced should be a doddle.

NOTE: This is NOT a helmet pro or con post please dont turn it into a debate :-) I am simply showing the damge my helmet incurred in the accident.

View media item 7933View media item 7932View media item 7931


----------



## User33236 (29 Apr 2015)

vickster said:


> Interesting - LD have never given me any sort of indication, there was just a range specified on the initial form. It was a weird injury though, with crap consequences and complications. A broken leg would have fitted more neatly into the standard boxes!
> 
> Still waiting for one of the expert reports to be amended, so who knows when it might settle!


My next door neighbour's son received complex injuries in an accident whilst riding a scooter. It took three years to complete the claim although he did receive interim payments during that period.


----------



## vickster (29 Apr 2015)

User33236 said:


> My next door neighbour's son received complex injuries in an accident whilst riding a scooter. It took three years to complete the claim although he did receive interim payments during that period.


Yeah, I believe you can. To be fair, I've not requested payment, it'll be a nice windfall when I do finally get the salary etc paid back!


----------



## User33236 (29 Apr 2015)

Front fork dropouts missing the 'lawyers lips". What are the chances of the forks being replaced or is the frame a write-off?


----------



## Arjimlad (30 Apr 2015)

A full report from a bike mechanic into the integrity of the bike should be obtained. I would guess this would mean new forks at the very least..


----------



## Drago (30 Apr 2015)

You'll need a bike mechanic with industry recognised qualifications, and an X-Ray machine. Hospitals and aircraft engineers tend to have these machines, but as bike mechanics tend not to, and as the forks have sustained visible damage, I'd be pressing for a new bike.


----------



## User33236 (30 Apr 2015)

Drago said:


> You'll need a bike mechanic with industry recognised qualifications, and an X-Ray machine. Hospitals and aircraft engineers tend to have these machines, but as bike mechanics tend not to, and as the forks have sustained visible damage, I'd be pressing for a new bike.


A new bike is what I am hoping for. Fingers crossed.


----------



## User33236 (30 Apr 2015)

Now the third party have admitted liability it is safe to post the video captured from my bike and a nearby CCTV camera.


----------



## CopperCyclist (30 Apr 2015)

Ouch. You were carrying some speed there too, glad you weren't too badly injured!


----------



## ianrauk (30 Apr 2015)

Nasty.


----------



## PK99 (30 Apr 2015)

Drago said:


> You'll need a bike mechanic with industry recognised qualifications, and an X-Ray machine. Hospitals and aircraft engineers tend to have these machines, but as bike mechanics tend not to, and as the forks have sustained visible damage, I'd be pressing for a new bike.



My insurance company accepted a letter from my (main dealer) LBS "unable to certify as safe following accident damage"


----------



## User33236 (30 Apr 2015)

CopperCyclist said:


> Ouch. You were carrying some speed there too, glad you weren't too badly injured!


Thanks. Having watched the slo-mo a few times I'm surprised myself that I got away relatively lightly.


----------



## glenn forger (30 Apr 2015)

She did that, then said "You've scratched my car"?


----------



## User33236 (30 Apr 2015)

glenn forger said:


> She did that, then said "You've scratched my car"?


One of the witnesses complimented me later on my retrained response to that statement from the driver. It's really not like me to be so restrained so i must have been in shock!


----------



## Drago (30 Apr 2015)

That looks slightly unpleasant to say the least. Could so easily have been much worse.


----------



## DrLex (30 Apr 2015)

Ouchie!
Not attempting to excuse the driving, but looking at the CCTV footage, wonder whether the strong shadow 'hid' you when the driver looked to the right.
Hoping you get a full and satisfactory settlement.


----------



## User33236 (30 Apr 2015)

DrLex said:


> Ouchie!
> Not attempting to excuse the driving, but looking at the CCTV footage, wonder whether the strong shadow 'hid' you when the driver looked to the right.
> Hoping you get a full and satisfactory settlement.


From my recollection the shadow wasnt a bad as the video makes it look and I was wearing bright yellow with a flashing CREE led front light. Whatever it was though they still missed seeing me.


----------



## hatler (30 Apr 2015)

Ouch indeed. I wonder if her attention was perhaps more focussed on determining whether the car following you really was turning left or not. If it hadn't done what its indicator was indicating, then she would have been t-boned by something a bit heavier than you and your bike.


----------



## cd365 (1 May 2015)

All the driver saw was the motorcyclist who was turning left, that is the indicator they saw!


----------



## User33236 (1 May 2015)

cd365 said:


> All the driver saw was the motorcyclist who was turning left, that is the indicator they saw!


Very likely so. 

She did, however, say that she saw me too, I did get eye contact for a moment before she moved out, and just assumed I was 'likely going to turn too'.


----------



## glenn forger (1 May 2015)

Not to trivialise anything, but if my big ring left a tooth-mark scar on my calf I'd tell people I was attacked by a shark and managed to beat it off SHUT UP.


----------



## User33236 (1 May 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Not to trivialise anything, but if my big ring left a tooth-mark scar on my calf I'd tell people I was attacked by a shark and managed to beat it off SHUT UP.


Funnily enough I've been saying the the same.


----------



## glenn forger (1 May 2015)

Seven. Seven sharks. With freakin lasers.


----------



## User33236 (2 May 2015)

Bike now with Evans Cycles for assessment. They are not making the kind of noises I want to hear :-(

Conversation went along the lines of:-

Me: bike is booked in today for an insurance estimate as requested by my solicitor.
Shop: We cant do it todat. It will be Monday.
Me: Ok I'm disappointed as it was booked for today. Can you at least give me some indication if it will be a writeoff?
Shop: (after a very quick glance) so long as the rest of the frame is straight we'd likely replace forks, re-true front wheel, straighten hanger and RHS shifter. 
Me: rear wheel has damage to the rim, derailleur scratched and gouged as is shifter and saddle.
Shop: That's only cosmetic damage.
Me: Its cosmetic damage that wasnt their before the accident therefore it should not be there afterwards. Would you be happy if you got your car back after a crash and they left the bumper scratched?
Shop: Cars are different. 
Me: I insist you check EVERYTHING and quote for replacement on those items that have suffered ANY damage, including cosmetic. 
Shop: We'll get back to you with a quote.

REALLY not looking forward to what they have to say!


----------



## vickster (2 May 2015)

Take it elsewhere as well


----------



## Drago (2 May 2015)

Take it to an LBS staffed by human beings that weren't selling laptops in Currys last week.


----------



## User33236 (2 May 2015)

Drago said:


> Take it to an LBS staffed by human beings that weren't selling laptops in Currys last week.


Main reason I went there was they have been extremely helpful in the past and its where the bike was bought. Think I'll be spending my money elsewhere in future!


----------



## Pale Rider (2 May 2015)

User33236 said:


> Bike now with Evans Cycles for assessment. They are not making the kind of noises I want to hear :-(
> 
> Conversation went along the lines of:-
> 
> ...



Happily, the insurance company will know what you do - you are entitled to be put back into the position you were the second before the accident.

That Evans don't grasp this reflects poorly on them.

As has been said, a competent bike shop should be able to provide an assessment which reflects physical damage, and cosmetic damage which is clearly fresh and must have been caused by the accident.

The 'new for old' question is harder to answer.

Given the insurance company's keenness to settle, have you thought about asking for a reasonable sum on top of the injury offer?

I don't know the new price of your damaged bike, but say it's £1,000, the insurance company might slap an extra £750 on the injury offer and call it quits.


----------



## User33236 (2 May 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> The 'new for old' question is harder to answer.
> 
> Given the insurance company's keenness to settle, have you thought about asking for a reasonable sum on top of the injury offer?
> 
> I don't know the new price of your damaged bike, but say it's £1,000, the insurance company might slap an extra £750 on the injury offer and call it quits.


The bike in question has done just under 4,000Km from new and I spend many hundreds upspeccing many parts in the past 6 months. Some items are 6 weeks old. I'm therefore pushing, somewhat hopefully, for new. 

LD wish to wait of a report from a bike shop before they advise me what to do. I will then instruct them as I see best for me. All I want now is to be out their on a bike that is as good and blemish free as mine was before the crash. 

Having studied the orginal video on a large screen I am seriously uncomfortable and riding by CAADX ever again.


----------



## CopperCyclist (2 May 2015)

Did you have the choice of what bike shop to take it to? If so, I think after Evans attitude, I would have used the fact that you booked in, yet they couldn't do it that day, to walk out and try a different one.


----------



## User33236 (2 May 2015)

CopperCyclist said:


> Did you have the choice of what bike shop to take it to? If so, I think after Evans attitude, I would have used the fact that you booked in, yet they couldn't do it that day, to walk out and try a different one.


It was suggested that I would be best taking it somewhere than deals in that brand therefore Evans was the logical choice. 

When I stressed the point it had been booked in over two weeks ago for exactly what I was asking I was told that they would deal with it this adternoon. If the report that comes back is poor I will be going elsewhere and formally complain to Evans head office.


----------



## User33236 (2 May 2015)

Just spoke with Evans as they hadn't called. A bloke with actual common sense said he'd look at the bike and call back. He had as a rough calculation, a figure of £1200+ for repair. That depends on the cost of a crash replacement frame from Cannondale.

Replacement parts list he gave me is as follows:-
CAADX frame & forks
Kinesis Crosslight wheelset
Fizik Ardea Versus saddle
105 5700 right hand shifter
Lizard Skins DSP 3.2 bar tape
Rear hanger
105 5700 rear derailleur
Mavic Crossroc SL pedals

Plus of course all the labour cost to strip and rebuild the bike.

Not much of the original bike left therefore cant be an economical repair surely, so highly likely I'll be bike shopping after all. I've sent all rhe details so far to LD and also asked they propose a figure to LV to settle for the bike and clothing. Will just need to wait and see what they say.


----------



## classic33 (3 May 2015)

vickster said:


> Take it elsewhere as well


Two quotes required normally anyway.


----------



## Drago (3 May 2015)

And make sure you record in your diary time spent running round getting quotes and stuff, and Bill them for that was well.


----------



## classic33 (3 May 2015)

Drago said:


> And make sure you record in your diary time spent running round getting quotes and stuff, and Bill them for that was well.


Assuming the phonecall was made from a mobile, the network operator can confirm call time, duration & cost. Even a PAYG number.


----------



## User33236 (3 May 2015)

classic33 said:


> Two quotes required normally anyway.


Only been asked to get one quote by LD. They said they'd be happy with my own personal assessment at a push 'cos I did all the work on the bike. Thought it best to go to someone independent lol.


----------



## User33236 (3 May 2015)

Drago said:


> And make sure you record in your diary time spent running round getting quotes and stuff, and Bill them for that was well.


All calls were made from my mobile. I have so many inclusive minutes it hasnt even put a cent in them. 

Keeping logs of travel and time to and from shop relating to quotes. Its quite easy as my car hasnt been used for anything else :-)


----------



## classic33 (3 May 2015)

User33236 said:


> Only been asked to get one quote by LD. They said they'd be happy with my own personal assessment at a psuh 'cos I did all the work on the bike. Thought it best to go to someone independent lol.


It tends to be the other side requesting the two seperate quotes.
Mine was a write-off, and I'd no means of getting it to a second one. I said I'd take it to a second, if they paid the transport cost. They declined, so made do with the one.


----------



## User33236 (3 May 2015)

classic33 said:


> It tends to be the other side requesting the two seperate quotes.
> Mine was a write-off, and I'd no means of getting it to a second one. I said I'd take it to a second, if they paid the transport cost. They declined, so made do with the one.


LD have told me that LV are one of the better insurers they usually have to deal with. But I guess only time will tell. 

I have instructed LD to propose a settlement figure to LV and given a number of valids reason that by LV agreeing to do so will reduce to almost zero any further costs I may incur that they would be liable to pay. I should hopefully find out Tuesday or Wednesday what LD think of that tactic.


----------



## vickster (3 May 2015)

I believe once you agree a figure, that's it, no more forthcoming which is why you need to wait for injuries to heal (as much as they will)

I'm dealing with Direct Line, they appear to be at the other end of the scale!


----------



## User33236 (3 May 2015)

vickster said:


> I believe once you agree a figure, that's it, no more forthcoming which is why you need to wait for injuries to heal (as much as they will)
> 
> I'm dealing with Direct Line, they appear to be at the other end of the scale!


I've suggested a figure for material damage and expenses only. E.g. bike, jacket, helmet etc. My material costs are fixed and expenses are extremely low at present but will begin to rise quite a bit if an agreement takes a long time to reach. LD and LV are happy to discuss material and personal injury figures separately, I just need to be careful to state I am only referring to one or the other in all comms :-).

Hope DL pull their finger out.


----------



## vickster (3 May 2015)

I didn't incur many expenses once I returned to work, although Bupa's expenses did increase with physio etc. My bike was pretty much unscathed (was checked out) maybe because I cushioned its fall 

I think LD are being fairly slow too, especially at chasing up corrections to expert reports / amends. Normally a month passes between communications from them. I guess there's not too much they can do without hassling.

My comment was more about the insulting initial offer made


----------



## User33236 (3 May 2015)

vickster said:


> My bike was pretty much unscathed (was checked out) maybe because I cushioned its fall


My leg appears to have cushioned the bike from the front of the car but once it and I parted company I appear to have landed partly on top of it, well my legs did at least.


----------



## vickster (3 May 2015)

Yes, my left tibia evidently connected quite well with the frame, but perhaps underneath the bike! God knows, my first thought was getting out of a very busy section of road!


----------



## User33236 (3 May 2015)

vickster said:


> my first thought was getting out of a very busy section of road!


I know that feeling well! Thankfully the surrounding cars had all stopped in a way that set up a kind of safe zone which allowed by brain to have a few seconds to realise what had happened . I do not recall getting up and hobbling to the side of the road.


----------



## vickster (3 May 2015)

I do, and probably what told me that my leg most likely wasn't broken. I'm not sure what the other cars were doing in the other lanes


----------



## User33236 (3 May 2015)

vickster said:


> I do, and probably what told me that my leg most likely wasn't broken. I'm not sure what the other cars were doing in the other lanes


I only know what the cars were doing from watching the CCTV footage lol.


----------



## vickster (3 May 2015)

I came off a at a vile junction, lanes merging and going in different directions, lots of people not knowing where they are going on a Sunday evening too, like a lot of London. Not seen any CCTV, it was my bike being hit that took me off, I don't think the car made contact with me at all


----------



## classic33 (3 May 2015)

Once me and the car had parted company, leaving me in the road. The one thing that stands out is having the driver coming towards me "telling me" we didn't need the police. 
Two calls made, one on the then non emergency number, the second on the emergency number, when he tried to stop me speaking to them.


----------



## vickster (3 May 2015)

A witness called the police and ambulance for me


----------



## User33236 (3 May 2015)

vickster said:


> A witness called the police and ambulance for me


Same here. In fact the driver actually suggested that they should be called which I found surprising.


----------



## vickster (3 May 2015)

I'm not sure the driver had come back that quickly, wasn't able to stop immediately given how busy it is there (full on red route too)


----------



## classic33 (3 May 2015)

Limited choice with me. I was on the bonnet, still fastened to the bike. He had to stop.


----------



## User33236 (4 May 2015)

I had dug my old hybrid out of the shed on Saturday and got round to giving it a once over yesterday to make sure it was safe to ride. It's a 10 year old 15Kg lump but required remarkably little fettling. After a short 5 minute spell on the the turbo last night to see how things went I ventured out onto the road today on a short loop near my home. 

in a word it was horrible primarily I think due to weight and it being flat bar but I persevered. The plan was to do one loop (6.7Km) and, if I still felt ok, then do another and so on. I managed one before I had to admit defeat :-( Still it's a start.


----------



## Katherine (4 May 2015)

User33236 said:


> I had dug my old hybrid out of the shed on Saturday and got round to giving it a once over yesterday to make sure it was safe to ride. It's a 10 year old 15Kg lump but required remarkably little fettling. After a short 5 minute spell on the the turbo last night to see how things went I ventured out onto the road today on a short loop near my home.
> 
> in a word it was horrible primarily I think due to weight and it being flat bar but I persevered. The plan was to do one loop (6.7Km) and, if I still felt ok, then do another and so on. I managed one before I had to admit defeat :-( Still it's a start.



Well done. You'll go further next time.


----------



## User33236 (8 May 2015)

Managed to start commuting again (it isn't really that far) but not going to worry any Strava times for a while that's for sure!

Finally got the quote from Evans after I told them their first effort was total nonsense. They failed to take into account ALL the upgrades and quote for a stock replacement!


----------



## iamRayRay (8 May 2015)

User33236 said:


> Managed to start commuting again (it isn't really that far) but not going to worry and Strava times for a while that's for sure!
> 
> Finally got the quote from Evans after I told them their first effort was total nonsense. They failed to take into account ALL the upgrades and quote for a stock replacement!



Keep at it mate, just remember, anything you do is getting you fitter and makes you feel better than just sitting at home.

I'm out with a hamstring injury from Hockey at the moment, but itching to get back on the bike!


----------



## Leodis (9 May 2015)

its the mental side when approaching junctions you may struggle with. I was hit the same way but saw it coming last minute and swerved last second leaving my pedal scratch all along the bumper, ever since I am cautious coming to junctions especially at speed. 

Hope you get the bike and claim sorted soon and you are feeling better.


----------



## User33236 (9 May 2015)

Leodis said:


> its the mental side when approaching junctions you may struggle with. I was hit the same way but saw it coming last minute and swerved last second leaving my pedal scratch all along the bumper, ever since I am cautious coming to junctions especially at speed.
> 
> Hope you get the bike and claim sorted soon and you are feeling better.


Certainly been a lot more aware, especially with those really annoying drivers who slowly creep forward at junctions. I also dont know if it is just psychological or not but other road users seem to have given me less 'respect' this week, in way of passing closer etc, and got me thinking is it down to me riding a bit slower on an old hybrid as opposed to my normal rides.


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2015)

User33236 said:


> Certainly been a lot more aware, especially with those really annoying drivers who slowly creep forward at junctions. I also dont know if it is just psychological or not but other road users seem to have given me less 'respect' this week, in way of passing closer etc, and got me thinking is it down to me riding a bit slower on an old hybrid as opposed to my normal rides.


Your noticing more of what was going on before.


----------



## classic33 (11 May 2015)

User33236 said:


> Certainly been a lot more aware, especially with those really annoying drivers who slowly creep forward at junctions. I also dont know if it is just psychological or not but other road users seem to have given me less 'respect' this week, in way of passing closer etc, and got me thinking is it down to me riding a bit slower on an old hybrid as opposed to my normal rides.


Your noticing more of what was going on before.


----------



## User33236 (16 May 2015)

Got email from LD yesterday telling me than LV have agreed to pay my material losses and expenses claim in full. Having already agreed personal injury in the last week I am just waiting on a cheque now. All went surprisingly easy.

Spent this morning undertaking the task of stripping everything that can be reused off the crashed bike and binning the frame along with all the useable damaged items. Was a bit sad putting the frame in the bin.


----------



## glenn forger (16 May 2015)

Mind if I leave this here?

https://www.pressandjournal.co.uk/f...n-done-after-driver-is-banned-from-the-roads/


----------



## User33236 (16 May 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Mind if I leave this here?
> 
> https://www.pressandjournal.co.uk/f...n-done-after-driver-is-banned-from-the-roads/


Ouch! I guess I was one of the 'lucky' ones that got off relatively lighlt with my injuries.


----------



## glenn forger (16 May 2015)

Her's was a stupid, impatient overtake, bit different I suppose.


----------



## User33236 (16 May 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Her's was a stupid, impatient overtake, bit different I suppose.


The woman that hit me complained she had taken 5 minutes to exit from the side road so impatience was a factor there too.


----------



## Drago (16 May 2015)

Ah, abundant you say So? After stretching your patience with a mere 5 minute wait you're allowed to pull out randomly and take no need of the consequences.


----------



## vickster (16 May 2015)

User33236 said:


> Got email from LD yesterday telling me than LV have agreed to pay my material losses and expenses claim in full. Having already agreed personal injury in the last week I am just waiting on a cheque now. All went surprisingly easy.
> 
> Spent this morning undertaking the task of stripping everything that can be reused off the crashed bike and binning the frame along with all the useable damaged items. Was a bit sad putting the frame in the bin.


Good news you got everything sorted so swiftly and with minimal fuss  assume all the injuries are well on the way to healing


----------



## User33236 (16 May 2015)

vickster said:


> assume all the injuries are well on the way to healing


They are indeed. Going to be left with some scarring to front and back of left leg but thankfully all healing well without infection or other complications.


----------



## vickster (16 May 2015)

Scars will fade, once healed, massage twice daily with bio oil, will keep the skin supple and the massage will help break down the scar tissue below the skin. Smells nice too 

My scar wouldn't be so noticeable if it weren't for the lump and skin discolouration


----------

